# In-slab plumbing life?



## CraigFL (Jun 6, 2006)

Is there anyone with experience with this subject? I'm curious because my sister bought a house about a year ago and had to have the plumbing completely replaced. It was galvanized and had disintegrated after 60 years of service. I know that construction practices over the years have used plastic pipe as well as copper pipe  embedded in slabs.


----------



## manhattan42 (Jun 7, 2006)

Not only are materials used for plumbing today superior to those from years ago, plumbing codes require that pipes that are run into or through concrete be protected by running them through a pipe sleeve 2 pipe diameters larger than the pipe you will be using.

Done properly, such pipes should have a lifespan that exceeds ours.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Craig:
You know, 60 years wasn't bad, was it? That's almost as old as I am. I would recommend using Schedule 40 PVC-DWV under the slab this time. It will outlast any other material including copper, which is subject to electrolosis and deteriation. The PVC also costs about 1/4 the copper price. Be sure you use Primer and PVC cement according to the instructions on the cans. Don't let anyone put "universal cement" off on you, it is strictly impossible.
Glenn


----------

